# Back to Cleveland..



## john pen (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, Im heading back to cleveland with my pop the week of the 9th...looks like Ill be there about 7 to 9 days this time...Will the Cleveland entertainment staff have any openings during that time period ?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh no John, I just talked with Woodman and he said that we both would be out of town whenever you came back in...looks like bad timing!!   :grin: 

Seriously, I will be around and I'm sure Woodman will be in and out depending on his travel schedule.  I will be more than happy to do some entertaining...lunches...dinners..._*a tour of my attic!!*_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2005)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> ._*a tour of my attic!!*_



Ummmaaaaaa..ya....I ...aahhhh...


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 30, 2005)

I knew it....I've been saying so all along. That boy's bread is buttered on the wrong side.


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2005)

not to sound like Im easy or a whore, but it would be important to know if there is beer in the attic ?


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm down for some carousing Friday night!


----------



## Finney (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm in...... :!: 
Oh yeah... No I'm not. #-o


----------

